

Brian’s functional brain in Lisp (vs Clojure) - gnosis
http://ryepup.unwashedmeme.com/blog/2009/10/04/brians-functional-brain-in-lisp/

======
ihodes
Interesting perspective. Definitely read the comments on this article.

~~~
waterlesscloud
It does make me wonder if java libs are a plus or a minus for clojure long
term. Will they prevent the language from growing its own, more vibrant
ecosystem?

~~~
ihodes
Earlier that may have been a worry, but I think it's pretty clear by now
that's it's only helped. It's entirely possible to write comprehensive,
complicated, programs in Clojure, using no Java. There are, too, many Clojure
libs that either wrap Java or forgo it entirely in replacing Java. Java is
really used to as a syscal language, and as Clojure runs on the JVM, that
makes sense (no thank you, JVM bytecode).

------
jast
Janis Common Lisp implementation is also very interesting. Moreover, it
explains how to optimize CL code:

[http://t-b-o-g.blogspot.com/2009/10/brians-brain-on-common-l...](http://t-b-
o-g.blogspot.com/2009/10/brians-brain-on-common-lisp.html)

[http://t-b-o-g.blogspot.com/2009/10/brians-brain-on-common-l...](http://t-b-
o-g.blogspot.com/2009/10/brians-brain-on-common-lisp-take-2.html)

[http://t-b-o-g.blogspot.com/2009/12/brians-brain-on-common-l...](http://t-b-
o-g.blogspot.com/2009/12/brians-brain-on-common-lisp-take-3.html)

